# VPN - 2 PC's über INET Verbinden



## Darox (20. März 2004)

Hallo @ all, 

ich würde gerne meinen Computer mit dem eines Freundes über das Internet verbinden, dabei allerdings VPN benutzen, um in alle genüsse eines Netzwerkes zu kommen. 

Zu beachten ist, ich sitze hinter einem DSL-Router, wo ich jedoch Ports freigeben kann. 

Meine Fragen 
1) Wo finde ich kompetente infos zu VPN 
2) Wie richte ich dieses VPN-Netzwerk ein 
3) funktioniert das überhaupt? 
4) brauch ich spezielle software oder geht das mit windows zeugs (win2k, winxp)


----------



## melfoers (20. März 2004)

hi,
zu 1und 2) Erklärung zu VPN von M$



einige DSL Router bieten die Möglichkeit einer VPN - Verbindung schon an. Dann brauchst du VPN nicht auf dem W2k Rechner zu installieren. Wenn dein Router das nicht unterstützt kannst du VPN auf W2k Server  installieren ob W2k Prof als VPN Server dienen kann weiß ich jetzt aus der Hüfte nicht. Sollte aber in dem Artikel beschrieben sein.

gruß
melfoers


----------

